# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  thoughts on a budget ghb.

## hayshaker

i have some thoughts on this matter not for me cause i already have my ghb,s  this is for nubies
who mabey have yet to establish thier own ghb,s. now that bieing i would like some thoughts from the more
seasoned members here. given that a ghb is something to be used in an emergency more than not.

what are the items that even on a budget should not be scrimped on cause given a emergency situation
you need everything to work period.
ill start this off myself with a few of my own thoughts then let you finish off.

1, emergency space blanket, buy a good one thier about 17dollars not a 4dollar one from wallyworld.
2, a good bush knife that holds a edge not a 10dollar SS rambo knife cause it looks cool. now someone pitch in.

----------


## kyratshooter

It all depends on where you start, where you stop and what is in between.

A GHB indicates that one is away from home and needs to get back.  That might be a trip from the urban center to the suburbs or from one small town to another.  *That is not normally a trip through uncharted wilderness, or any wilderness at all.*

Last real time mass "bug home" I can remember was on 911 as people attempted to leave Manhattan.  

While a space blanket might have been handy there I doubt the "good bush knife" would have done one any good.

How about good shoes, bottled water and high quality granola bars???

For a long trip home...

The first and most important thing I want for the trip home is a reliable vehicle.  I will stick with that vehicle until it becomes absolutely definite that it is not going one inch closer to the house.  I can live out of the vehicle for a week if necessary.

Next would be, like those folks in Manhattan discovered, the best pair of shoes money can buy.

After that would be a face mask for filtering breathable air and a personal water filter.  That three minutes without air, three days without water thing still holds true, although most folks could get home in less than three days.  Still, a nice drink of water is nice when needed, even puddle water along the way if one has a good filter.  There might even be a situation where the public water supply was suspect after a disaster.

A good road map with detailed back roads might be handy, if you have to bypass regular routes for less familiar travel.  A compass to get you headed the proper direction in an unfamiliar area might be handy too.

Three hours without shelter in the civilized world is a moot point.  You would not be camping in the wilderness but seeking shelter in buildings or structures, even if traveling from one town to another.  Chances are you could not find a place to secretly camp and building a fire might just draw trouble.  More like the Walking Dead than My Side Of The Mountain. 

After that all the gear is optional and should be based on ones location, distance to be traveled and the condition of the space between here and there.

----------


## Rick

+1. Very good response.

----------


## hunter63

+ plus 2 Agree....Many places a "good fixed blade knife" is considered a concealed weapon and illegal.

----------


## Lamewolf

> + plus 2 Agree....Many places a "good fixed blade knife" is considered a concealed weapon and illegal.


Kind of sad ain't it ?  We live in a society where if someone attacks us, we are supposed to just hunker down and let them kill us and take our stuff.  But if well kill them, their family sues us and takes our stuff !  Can't carry a knife, gun, some places even pepper spray is illegal and stun guns too.  Its a wonder the crooks don't have a card reader so we can swipe our debit card when they rob us !  :Alucard:

----------


## Rick

All them negative waves, Moriarity. All them negative waves. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Lamewolf

> All them negative waves, Moriarity. All them negative waves. 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Depressing isn't it ? :Hang:

----------


## crashdive123



----------


## Winnie

Have to agree with krat's post. Good Boots/Shoes are a must. The rest is very much dependant on whether you're on foot or in a vehicle, and location.

----------


## kyratshooter

All these folks worrying about backpacks have simply never been to a Jamboree and seen our trucks!

We WILL get home!

----------


## hunter63

> All these folks worrying about backpacks have simply never been to a Jamboree and seen our trucks!
> 
> We WILL get home!


......OR we really don't have to....we can stay for ...a while, or long while.....(may have to make a beer run).

----------


## Grizz123

whats a GHB?? Get Home Bag?

----------


## hunter63

> whats a GHB?? Get Home Bag?


Yup......another bag to worry about.......
Heck, I even have a "Go to flea market bag "GTFMB".......
Bags to carry stuff, cheapo ponchos, bottled water, snacks, sunscreen, bandana, compass, TP........still looking for a "cane chair"

----------


## kyratshooter

We could do a "group buy" on these old geezer GHBs!

Backpack, chair and cooler for the beverage!

We just have to find 13 folks that want to sit down for a while and have a cool one.

http://www.branders.com/product/whol...TxIaAkQu8P8HAQ

----------

